
Show HN: Mud – Components for rapid c++ Apps/Engines Development (live web demo) - hugoamnov
https://hugoam.github.io/mud-io/ARTICLE.html
======
hugoamnov
For those that might remember a UI library called kiui that I shared a few
years ago: it is the UI module inside mud (and is still usable independently).

It has also been completely revamped, and now follows an immediate/declarative
paradigm that makes it much more straightforward to use, while still being
entirely stylable and auto-layout.

The rest are new components I developed and refined in the mean time!

